# schwarzer rand bei avi file am fernseher?



## herbertthaler (4. April 2005)

hallo

ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinen avi files. ich verwende dr.divx um die videofiles die ich mit meiner tv-karte aufgezeichnet hab ins avi format (divx) zu codieren.

funktioniert auch einwandfrei, nur wenn ich die videos am fernseher anschau wird nur ein teil des bildschirms benutzt.
der rest ist ein schwarzer rand rund um mein video.

liegt das an der auflösung oder wie bekomme ich meine files so hin das der ganze bildschirm als ausgebe dient

meine einstellungen in dr.divx 704x528.
muß ich eine höhere auflösung einstellen oder was ist mein problem?

danke schon mal im vorraus
herbert


----------



## chmee (5. April 2005)

Schaust Du die Videos über den VideoOut deiner GraKa oder über ne gebrannte Divx-CD
über den DVD-Player ?
Hört sich nach Ersterem an....
Was für eine GraKa hast Du ?

mfg chmee


----------



## gorim (5. April 2005)

herbertthaler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meine einstellungen in dr.divx 704x528.
> muß ich eine höhere auflösung einstellen oder was ist mein problem?



Ich kenne dr.divx zwar nicht, aber sind die 528 korrekt? PAL hat immer 576.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## chmee (5. April 2005)

Das mit der Auflösung sollte nicht das Problem sein, da auch kleinere Auflösungen wie
352x288 vollfächig dargestellt werden können.

Und wenn der rahmen komplett um das Videobild existiert, dann versucht es der Rechner
erst gar nicht, die Datei Fullscreen darzustellen.

Was für eine Grafik-Karte hast Du denn ?


----------



## herbertthaler (6. April 2005)

hallo

erst mal denke für die antworten.
wie es scheint habt ihr mich etwas mißverstanden. ich habe die avi files auf dvd gebrannt und schaue mir die dvd mit meinem dvd-player an. gekauft hab ich mir den dvd-player bei aldi (hofer-österreich). ich glaube es ist ein geräte von schneider.

meine grafikkarte ist eine radeon 9250, aber was tut das zur sache? ist das irgendwie von bedeutung?

herbert


----------



## gorim (7. April 2005)

Dann würde ich aber sagen, daß Dein Player das Bild nicht richtig ausgibt. Dasselbe mache ich auch ab und zu. Schnell mal nachgeschaut...meine Divx auf DVD haben eine ganz andere Auflösung: 544x400, werden aber am TV im Vollbild angezeigt.

Vielleicht solltest Du mal überpfrüfen, wie chmee vermutet, ob der Rahmen bereits zum Video gehört. Wie sieht es denn auf einem PC aus. Hat hier das Video auch einen schwarzen Rahmen?

bis dann
gorim


----------

